# HGVC Flamingo



## TerriJ (Jun 9, 2006)

We are headed to Vegas later this month with my in-laws.  We have not stayed at the Flamingo for a few years now, and I was just wondering what changes, if any, we will see at the resort and in the area?  I know it will be hot this time of year, any suggestions for must do activities?  We are not renting a car for this trip.

Thanks!


----------



## Sooby (Jun 11, 2006)

Just returned on June 3rd and were there for a week. This is our home resort. The Flamingo pool in the afternoon gets very noisey with this new party at the pool stuff which of course is heard at the HGVC pool.  We took a Grand Canyon flight which was great with Scenic Tours.  A little pricey.  The Imperial Palace has a great antique car collection.  The Bellagio has the Ansel Adams display. We went to the Liberace Museum which was fun and there is a free shuttle.  The Flamingo buffet is about as good as the rest that we tried.  For a good seafood restaurant we love Buzio's at Rio.  We discovered that Harrah's has free shuttles to some good spots and you can walk to Harrah's and go through the casino and get a free shuttle to Rio. Just ask a guard and they will direct you. I wish they had a guide for all the free shuttles.  This is the best kept secret.    Sooby


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you!  I wondered if they were still doing the pool party thing.....that's good to know.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 16, 2006)

*Free Shuttles*

No big secret, vegas is a town that runs on Money, they don't promote the free stuff! but there is plenty of it there!  here are some links to Shuttle info

http://www.goingtovegas.com/kpv-get.htm

http://aboutlv.com/gettingaround/freeshuttles.htm

http://www.off2vegas.com/transit.html 

and there are others out there with duplicate info.    also they now have a fleet of Double Decker City Busses called the DUECE that run up and down the strip on a regular schedule and I think they go down to Freemont St. as well.     Hope this is helpful!  Bob


----------



## anniemac (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow - just got back from HGVC Flamingo myself.  Is it just me or is the Flamingo hotel pool nonsense worse than ever?  Piped in music starting at 8am??  Waking up to a bass beat reverberating in our suite every morning was real nice.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 17, 2006)

We stayed 3 nights at the Flamingo a couple of weeks ago....we were right over the pool area in the main building, 10th floor.

Yes, you can here the music and the DJ, but we weren't bothered by it, and I am usally bothered by loud music... so I guess different strokes for different folks.....after all it's Vegas, we don't really expect the quite of a country meadow when we visit there


----------



## Dottie (Jun 17, 2006)

Could someone please tell me what the check-in day is for the Flamingo?

TIA

Dottie


----------



## blr666 (Jun 17, 2006)

Can guests of the timeshare use the hotel pool?  We are heading there next month.  Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Jun 17, 2006)

blr666 said:
			
		

> Can guests of the timeshare use the hotel pool?  We are heading there next month.  Thanks



Yes, that in my mind is one of the best benefits of the Flamingo HGVC.

But be prepared to be out very early (I think about 8am) to get the best pool side seating.  The pool during the summer is very very crowded.


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm wondering if any of the rooms are better for not hearing as much pool noise?  

Thanks for any info!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2006)

TerriJ said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if any of the rooms are better for not hearing as much pool noise?
> 
> Thanks for any info!




ask for a room in the north tower


----------



## Dottie (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't see an answer to my question.  What day of the week do Hilton Flamingo exchanges begin?

Dottie


----------



## cali girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Dottie, we were there in April and we checked in on Sunday.


----------



## Blues (Jun 20, 2006)

Dottie, I don't know about the policies of the exchange companies.  But HGVC members can check in any day, and can reserve for 3 or more days.


----------



## Dottie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I had looked in the RCI book and must have been having a  "senior" day.  I missed the info.  After you wrote Sunday,  I looked again and found it.  They do list Sunday for Flamingo.  Thanks to both.

Dottie


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 23, 2006)

Not quite there yet, our flight was cancelled, but we will be heading to the airport soon.  Thanks for all the good info.  I heard the buffet at Aladdin was good, we might try that this time.

Terri J.


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: HGVC Flamingo - It's hot here*

We made it!  The forecast high today is 111.  We are staying in the pool or the casino or inside.  We did take the in-laws on the monorail, they liked that.

The music was thumping last night.  I hope tonight is better or I will ask for another room.


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 25, 2006)

Just to add, I still need to check the bb, even when in Vegas.  This resort does not have free internet in the lobby so I am paying for my fix.  Time is almost up!


----------



## floyddl (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought the Flamingo was supposed to have high speed internet in the rooms by the end of 2005.  Did they say if they were still planning to install it?  I stayed at the HGVC Strip and they have cable and wireless access in the rooms.


----------



## omaha10 (Jun 29, 2006)

Besides the pool music noise, what's your overall impression of the HGVC Flamingo?  Any helpful tips?  We'll be there for a few days starting next Sunday.   

Thanks you,

JT


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 29, 2006)

Really nice resort, the rooms were very clean, the hallways need to be kept cleaner.  We got food from the deli almost every day.  The Flamingo pool noise was the biggest drawback, it starts at 4 pm and goes to 8 pm during the week and later on the weekend.  Thump thump thump.

This resort has great access to the strip casinos and the monorail.  I do wish they would enforce the rules on saving pool chairs.  This brings out bad behavior in some, such as holding a chair all day, only to use if for a few hours.  There seemed to be plenty to go around if people would share better.

There is wireless access in the room, but I don't have a laptop so I used the lobby computers.  At $5 for 15 minutes it was a bargain compared to the casino.

We have stayed at this resort many times and I do enjoy it.  I love the garden and pool areas.  We bought our first timeshare there, way before the Flamingo started its pool party thing.

Oh, and the penguins are gone!  I heard they are thinking about building a nightclub or steakhouse in that area.

I would be happy to answer any questions, just let me know.


----------



## omaha10 (Jun 29, 2006)

Terrij:

Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.  Sounds like we're going to have a great place to stay.  Can't wait.  Thanks again!

JT


----------



## TerriJ (Jun 30, 2006)

Something else our whole group enjoyed:

There is an incredible display in the Bellagio conservatory right now. I'm not sure how long it will be there. It's made with pieces of a huge tree and many miniatures and train sets. Hard to explain, but well worth seeing. Oh, and it is free!  Be sure to check out the little screen displays that tell the story of the banyan tree from Florida that was used to build the display.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jul 1, 2006)

Dottie said:
			
		

> I don't see an answer to my question.  What day of the week do Hilton Flamingo exchanges begin?
> 
> Dottie



Dottie,

The check-ins can be just about any day of the week....the original offficial check-in day was Friday but with all the split-week options, you can get a week with about any day of the week for check-in..


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jul 1, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> I thought the Flamingo was supposed to have high speed internet in the rooms by the end of 2005.  Did they say if they were still planning to install it?  I stayed at the HGVC Strip and they have cable and wireless access in the rooms.



I was told by the General Manager in 2005 that they were experimenting with Wi-fi for the resort...


----------



## Darlene (Jul 1, 2006)

The Bellagio always has great displays that change with the season.  They are amazing.  Last year, we saw giant butterflys and flowers.  
Darlene


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 1, 2006)

We always go to check out the latest display.  We got to see it at Christmas time one year and it was beautiful, with large ornaments hanging from the ceiling.

To answer a previous question - they do have wi fi in the rooms as well as a pretty decent cable selection.


----------

